# Teen Skype Group... Er... 5.0?



## AllieG (Feb 20, 2014)

Hello teensters! Skype chats have had a bad reputation for being bullying territory and/or discriminatory. Sadly, the previous teen chat was seen as discriminatory by others. So a new teen chat was created. We are doing our best to make this a supportive group. Everyone in the chat is accepting and open to new members. In fact many members are from the previous teen chat. So if you want to check it out, leave a message here or message me by pm and/or Skype. I'm allieg9297 on Skype.


----------



## ImBrittany (Nov 2, 2013)

This group is pretty active and it's great! It's full of people from all over the place; the diversity is absolutely fantastic! There's members from Singapore, USA, Canada, UK, Holland, Greece, and more. I love these guys! And with some people being from such different time zones, there's almost always someone there to have a great conversation with!  
Everyone is so nice.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

5.0! Way too keep the trend going, Allie G. You all should join. Have fun


----------



## Omanomadingdong (May 14, 2014)

As long as I am not banned by somebody for being a troll, even though I was just joking with the guys there.


----------



## Username55544433 (Oct 18, 2014)

Hi! Can I join this group? I just joined this forum and I haven't really met anyone yet.


----------



## AllieG (Feb 20, 2014)

Username55544433 said:


> Hi! Can I join this group? I just joined this forum and I haven't really met anyone yet.


Added you. Hope to talk to you soon.


----------



## AllieG (Feb 20, 2014)

Omanomadingdong said:


> As long as I am not banned by somebody for being a troll, even though I was just joking with the guys there.


If you want to join, just give me your skype name.


----------



## roseblood (Mar 1, 2010)

omg add me plz bff


----------



## AllieG (Feb 20, 2014)

roseblood said:


> omg add me plz bff


Unfortunately this chat is dedicated more to teens but I do know many other skype chats that you can join. Just give me your skype name and I can add you to some.


----------



## roseblood (Mar 1, 2010)

AllieG said:


> Unfortunately this chat is dedicated more to teens but I do know many other skype chats that you can join. Just give me your skype name and I can add you to some.


aw darn it i guess i'm not a teen anymore. You already have me on Skype. This is gavi lol


----------



## AllieG (Feb 20, 2014)

roseblood said:


> aw darn it i guess i'm not a teen anymore. You already have me on Skype. This is gavi lol


Oh hi Gavi! Lol. Didn't know that was you there. I still know other chats though so my offer still stands.


----------



## roseblood (Mar 1, 2010)

AllieG said:


> Oh hi Gavi! Lol. Didn't know that was you there. I still know other chats though so my offer still stands.


Yes please! :yes


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)

Well.. I'm still in one of their groups.. must say .. people are so kind and nice.. =)
As Allie said.. it feels like group therapy 24/7.. it has healing powers..


----------



## gamerkid72 (Aug 20, 2014)

Allie, which one is the current one? -Landon


----------



## AllieG (Feb 20, 2014)

gamerkid72 said:


> Allie, which one is the current one? -Landon


SAS Teen Chat is the name.


----------



## bluecrime (Jan 27, 2013)

Soooo, how much abuse has there been so far?


----------



## Kazumichan (Oct 25, 2014)

I don't know how you join groups on here, but feel free to add me I'm Kazumiki6 on skype. I am a teen although I don't display my age on here.


----------



## AllieG (Feb 20, 2014)

bluecrime said:


> Soooo, how much abuse has there been so far?


Umm... None? If there has been abuse, I trust that people would speak up about it to me so I can help them.


----------



## NormalLad (Nov 1, 2012)

Sounds kinda like a mean group


----------



## NormalLad (Nov 1, 2012)

For some reason I just don't click with anyone from the teen groups xD


----------



## cooljava50544 (May 29, 2014)

I sent you a message I wanna join


----------



## hanami (Oct 26, 2014)

Hey, could you please add me? My username is hanami394 ^_^


----------



## AllieG (Feb 20, 2014)

Shyboy1 said:


> Sounds kinda like a mean group


It's not, Shy. We all get along fine. I'm sorry that you don't usually click with people from teen chats but that's no reason to assume chats like this are mean.


----------



## AllieG (Feb 20, 2014)

cooljava50544 said:


> I sent you a message I wanna join


Hmm I can't find this message. Send it again, please?


----------



## russianruby (Jan 29, 2013)

Pls answer. What time do you usually talk on Skype (central time)


----------



## AllieG (Feb 20, 2014)

russianruby said:


> Pls answer. What time do you usually talk on Skype (central time)


If you're asking about the chat, it's pretty much open whenever like to talk. If you're asking about me individually, I start talking usually around 7 pm which is around 9 pm central time.


----------



## brittw (Sep 22, 2014)

I messaged the OP on skype but never got an answer


----------



## AllieG (Feb 20, 2014)

brittw said:


> I messaged the OP on skype but never got an answer


Oh I'm sorry about that. I must have not seen it. You can try resending the message or I can just add you if you give me your Skype name.


----------



## elpact (Oct 28, 2014)

can i join you?


----------



## AllieG (Feb 20, 2014)

elpact said:


> can i join you?


Sure, what's your skype name?


----------



## ImBrittany (Nov 2, 2013)

brittw said:


> I messaged the OP on skype but never got an answer


Hi there Britt! I'm a mod for the teen chat and can add you if you want! 
PM me your skype name or feel free to add me my username is Brittanyj101


----------



## hingedthomas (Sep 10, 2013)

id like to join, im new to the site, though i joined a year ago, i never posted, just occasionally read through the forums.


----------



## AllieG (Feb 20, 2014)

hingedthomas said:


> id like to join, im new to the site, though i joined a year ago, i never posted, just occasionally read through the forums.


Either add me on Skype. I'm allieg9297, or give me your Skype name so I can add you to the group.


----------



## bedroommonster (Apr 2, 2012)

Hey may I get in on this? tyler_manzano


----------



## OtakuJT (Nov 25, 2014)

Ehhh sure... why not? My Skype username is thatguy9002. Thanks!


----------



## AllieG (Feb 20, 2014)

OtakuJT said:


> Ehhh sure... why not? My Skype username is thatguy9002. Thanks!


no problem!


----------



## Jerusalem96 (Nov 22, 2014)

AllieG said:


> no problem!


If its still functioning add me too repent96

Thank you


----------



## AllieG (Feb 20, 2014)

Jerusalem96 said:


> If its still functioning add me too repent96
> 
> Thank you


It is very much functioning and I will add you.


----------



## AllieG (Feb 20, 2014)

Buckyx said:


> I still consider myself as teen  add me, le_buckyx
> 
> like to have fun


Haha bucky. That's not how it works. But if you ask people they can put you in other, non-teen chats.


----------



## AllieG (Feb 20, 2014)

Buckyx said:


> well being 1 year older, thats discrimination
> 
> where do I belong then


Bucky, if I added 20 year olds it would not be a teen chat anymore. Please don't say it's discrimination. If you just ask around there are tons of other chats on Skype.


----------



## BrendanXX (Nov 30, 2014)

Add me: brendansas 

Trying to overcome SA. I would like to voice chat, if people are willing.


----------



## Jerusalem96 (Nov 22, 2014)

AllieG said:


> It is very much functioning and I will add you.


I'm waiting still :/


----------



## AllieG (Feb 20, 2014)

Jerusalem96 said:


> I'm waiting still :/


Oh my bad. Last time I checked you did not accept my contact request and that's pretty much the only way I can add you to the group. I'll check again today.


----------



## AllieG (Feb 20, 2014)

Buckyx said:


> so if I was 19 by the time u accepted me and turned 20 the next day, you would kick me? haha


The group decided as long as you enter as a teen, it's fine. I didn't make the rules by myself. See it's kinda like a democracy haha.


----------



## Jerusalem96 (Nov 22, 2014)

AllieG said:


> Oh my bad. Last time I checked you did not accept my contact request and that's pretty much the only way I can add you to the group. I'll check again today.


 :thanks


----------



## CormacKanto (Sep 4, 2014)

hi can i be added? username is cormac.ridout


----------



## galaxyexplorer (Dec 2, 2014)

Hi! Can I please join? I sent you a contact request. I'd rather not like this with other usernames, so I will privately message you.


----------



## Libertarian419 (Dec 2, 2014)

Id love to be in a skype group but i'm pretty SA.


----------



## AllieG (Feb 20, 2014)

Libertarian419 said:


> Id love to be in a skype group but i'm pretty SA.


Well, if you ever change your mind and wanna join, just let me know.


----------



## Libertarian419 (Dec 2, 2014)

AllieG said:


> Well, if you ever change your mind and wanna join, just let me know.


How does it work


----------



## AllieG (Feb 20, 2014)

Libertarian419 said:


> How does it work


Mostly people just talk by typing but at times there are voice calls. Voice calls are completely optional though.


----------



## Kawakami Disclose (Nov 27, 2014)

Simon,99 i whanna join


----------



## AllieG (Feb 20, 2014)

Kawakami Disclose said:


> Simon,99 i whanna join


Added.


----------



## connor91 (Dec 8, 2014)

Hey, I'd love to join the Skype group. My name on skype is connor.crossland.


----------



## connor91 (Dec 8, 2014)

And I'm 17.


----------



## AllieG (Feb 20, 2014)

connor91 said:


> Hey, I'd love to join the Skype group. My name on skype is connor.crossland.


Sent you a request.


----------



## janik (Dec 8, 2014)

Hi I'd like to join too^^. My name on skype is janik6789 and I'm 19.


----------



## ImBrittany (Nov 2, 2013)

janik said:


> Hi I'd like to join too^^. My name on skype is janik6789 and I'm 19.


Added


----------



## Byotec (Oct 3, 2014)

Id like to join, my username is blaster1x23


----------



## AshleyRising (Jan 12, 2015)

I'd like to join, please. My username is Ashley Flynn64


----------



## Oblivio (Aug 3, 2014)

v_v I lost all my stuff on Skype so add me again Obliviox


----------



## JayLee38 (Jan 17, 2015)

Hey, If anyone wants to add me on skype just inbox me for my username


----------



## Hyo (Feb 4, 2015)

I would like to join


----------



## AllieG (Feb 20, 2014)

Hyo said:


> I would like to join


Okay. Add me on Skype (I'm allieg9297) and then I can add you.


----------



## AnonymousPersonG (Nov 5, 2014)

I want to join to make friends can i has invite?


----------



## AllieG (Feb 20, 2014)

AnonymousPersonG said:


> I want to join to make friends can i has invite?


You can haz invite! Just add me (at allieg9297) on Skype and I will gladly add you to the chat.


----------



## CavedWolf (Jan 18, 2015)

Would it be okay If I could join this group? >.<
My skype name Is CavedWolf


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

AllieG said:


> You can haz invite! Just add me (at allieg9297) on Skype and I will gladly add you to the chat.


I think i want to join too! Then i'm adding you on skype AllieG. I would love to be a part of a skype group


----------



## AllieG (Feb 20, 2014)

Mxx1 said:


> I think i want to join too! Then i'm adding you on skype AllieG. I would love to be a part of a skype group


Add me on skype or let me know your skype name so I can add you.


----------



## icantpickausername (Mar 8, 2015)

I'm interested in this, but I'm only 13, so a few years younger than others commenting on this thread. I don't think I would fit in.


----------



## NeuronAssembly (May 24, 2013)

Can I get in on this? I turned 19 just last month so IDK how you guys think about that. Name's flippityflopa.m. if you decide to add me.
EDIT: Nevermind, I added you myself.


----------



## AllieG (Feb 20, 2014)

Just a message to all your teensters that this chat is pretty dead right now. However, I do have other chats available that I can add you to. They are pretty active and have people of all ages, including teens. If you would like to be put in an active chat, continue to post here and make sure to tell me you would like to be put in an active chat.


----------



## Lonly Cat (Mar 8, 2015)

Hey, I would like to join...
I'm miss-nes on Skype.


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

AllieG said:


> Just a message to all your teensters that this chat is pretty dead right now. However, I do have other chats available that I can add you to. They are pretty active and have people of all ages, including teens. If you would like to be put in an active chat, continue to post here and make sure to tell me you would like to be put in an active chat.


Hi, is this chat still dead? I think i want to join for real this time.
I have made sure to make a skype user and all, so i really want to join.


----------



## AllieG (Feb 20, 2014)

Mxx1 said:


> Hi, is this chat still dead? I think i want to join for real this time.
> I have made sure to make a skype user and all, so i really want to join.


It is really dead I am sad to say. There is another chat available you can join but it is not only for teens. You can try it out if you want.


----------



## AnonymousPersonG (Nov 5, 2014)

AllieG said:


> It is really dead I am sad to say. There is another chat available you can join but it is not only for teens. You can try it out if you want.


its pretty hardcore


----------



## j1nxx (Oct 30, 2014)

please may i join? my skype name is nearly.headless.jake


----------



## AllieG (Feb 20, 2014)

j1nxx said:


> please may i join? my skype name is nearly.headless.jake


I can add you but I warn you, it is pretty dead.


----------



## Subatomic (Oct 2, 2014)

I want to join, please send me the information.


----------



## AllieG (Feb 20, 2014)

Subatomic said:


> I want to join, please send me the information.


Sorry but I am currently off skype right now for personal reasons. If I return to skype, I can add you but right now your best bet is maybe pming people on this thread so they can add you.


----------



## sylis (Jul 21, 2015)

is skype group still active?


----------



## AllieG (Feb 20, 2014)

sylis said:


> is skype group still active?


It is not but there are other chats available that I could add you to.


----------



## Exacerbate (Sep 4, 2014)

Id love to be added to them I'll pm ya my name in a bit


----------



## AllieG (Feb 20, 2014)

Exacerbate said:


> Id love to be added to them I'll pm ya my name in a bit


Alright.


----------



## XRik7X (Jun 11, 2014)

Im also interested...


----------



## katetate98 (Aug 23, 2015)

I am as well! I am new here and don't know how this works...


----------



## AllieG (Feb 20, 2014)

katetate98 said:


> I am as well! I am new here and don't know how this works...


Alright well just pm me with your skype name or add me on skype. I am allieg9297.


----------



## lonelyfriend (Sep 10, 2015)

Is this group still active? Can u add me?


----------



## AllieG (Feb 20, 2014)

lonelyfriend said:


> Is this group still active? Can u add me?


I just added you.


----------



## thetown (Aug 16, 2014)

I want to join too!


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

I remember I joined this group last year but I didn't really contribute much, if at all. That was partially because of timezone differences, but, oh well. I might as well try again. I'm shatteredglass512.


----------



## AllieG (Feb 20, 2014)

ShatteredGlass said:


> I remember I joined this group last year but I didn't really contribute much, if at all. That was partially because of timezone differences, but, oh well. I might as well try again. I'm shatteredglass512.


There is no more teen group but I can add you to another group if you want. Young adults and teens are mainly in that one.


----------



## camthalion (Sep 24, 2015)

Can i be added? Skype name is atlmcr (was made when I was like 12)


----------



## sometimesnever (Feb 12, 2014)

can i be added too?


----------



## BrandonB1415 (Nov 7, 2015)

add me to it, im brandonb1312 on skype


----------



## UkrBrig (Feb 6, 2016)

Hey, is there any teen group alive? I`d like to join.


----------



## Chasepro15 (Jan 14, 2016)

Hey AllieG i messaged you on skype a couple of times and didn't get a response. i would love to join the group justs message on skype @ Notatruefriend


----------



## sylis (Jul 21, 2015)

Skype name: Pawgins


----------



## quewezance (Sep 9, 2013)

Hey can you add me to the group? If you can't add me to the group then anyone that wants to talk add me.


----------



## quewezance (Sep 9, 2013)

Skype: Lancaster.sol


----------



## andrew141 (Aug 19, 2016)

Hello can you please add me my skype name is: andrewgonzalez141 ,Thanks!


----------



## Charlieisnotcool (Jul 10, 2014)

I added you! Can I join?


----------



## ColdPurple (Apr 22, 2014)

Has anyone been able to get into the group lately?


----------



## Justina (Oct 5, 2016)

Can I join this group? I am new here and just want to meet some friends that are like me.


----------



## snowpatrol (Jul 29, 2015)

Hi  I'm 17 and would also like to join, is it possible?


----------



## Digestive (Jul 15, 2016)

Is this still up?

If so can I join?


----------



## sad1231234 (Jul 10, 2016)

^ im wondering the same. Also, is this a voice call thing or a chat thing?


----------



## Banillayogeoteu (Mar 20, 2016)

I'd like to join, I'm fine with voice or video calls (I cant really talk sometimes though, but I'd like to try), my skype is goyangi21^-^


----------



## AllieG (Feb 20, 2014)

Okay I have said this before and I will say it again. The skype group is dead. It has been for years now. Sorry. :c If someone wants to create a new one be my guest. I am 19 now and don't feel qualified to make a teen chat anymore. Also, please stop contacting me and asking me to join.


----------



## Williamsmith17 (May 20, 2017)

Really ..!! I will soon join this Group....


----------

